

How to write a tty hijacking/sniffing program in C? - SECURITYFOCUSER

As the title specifies, I want to do this for educational purposes, just to see how possible it is, with or without root on Linux.<p>Any ideas?
======
seven
Perhaps those links provide a starting point:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1196944/can-i-replace-
a-l...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1196944/can-i-replace-a-linux-
kernel-function-with-a-module)

<http://www.faqs.org/docs/kernel/x1206.html>

